# Problem with retrofit recessed lights



## drabina (Apr 20, 2017)

I have older (late 80s?) recessed lights in the kitchen with the regular bulb and snap on trim. I would like to replace those with LED retrofit lights but it looks like all available sets are not wide enough to cover the "lip" of the casing. It looks bad to have one ring on top of another with the casing sticking out. Isn't there a way to cover those? I literally tried all available lights in Home Depot and Lowes. None of them have diameter that will cover old casings.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 20, 2017)

I changed mine to LED and the lamps / bulbs I found were the exact same size as the old ones. I don&#8217;t know what I bought right now but it was a LED flood light.


----------



## Sparky617 (Apr 20, 2017)

You may just want to go with a replacement LED flood like Bud did.  That is what I did in my bonus room lights.  The LED bulbs are cheaper than the retrofits if you already have the trim rings.


----------



## drabina (Apr 20, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> You may just want to go with a replacement LED flood like Bud did.  That is what I did in my bonus room lights.  The LED bulbs are cheaper than the retrofits if you already have the trim rings.



The problem is that my wife does not want the trim rings and bulbs. She wants all in one LED lights that will sit flush with the ceiling.


----------



## Sparky617 (Apr 20, 2017)

What is the diameter of the can? Have you tried looking on-line?


----------



## drabina (Apr 21, 2017)

The outer diameter of the can's lip is 7.5". The inside opening is 6 3/8". Last photo shows Phillips retrofit LED insert installed. You can see that the lip of the case is sticking out.


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 21, 2017)

Have a look at this Item, and read the specs;http://www.lampsplus.com/products/5...etrofit-15w-led-eyeball-downlight__1r723.html


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't feel limited to the big box stores. There are electrical supply houses all over...and then there is the internet.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 23, 2017)

Remove old replace 12" sq of drywall cut new holes to fit new lights.


----------



## drabina (Apr 24, 2017)

Snoonyb said:


> Have a look at this Item, and read the specs;http://www.lampsplus.com/products/5...etrofit-15w-led-eyeball-downlight__1r723.html


Those look good but at $50 a bit steep as I need 10 of those. Will keep looking thru this site. Maybe I am going to find cheaper ones with bigger diameter.



nealtw said:


> Remove old replace 12" sq of drywall cut new holes to fit new lights.


To fix 10 lights like that with no access from the attic would probably cost a lot more than getting a replacement inserts for $50. I am also not up to the task to deal with sheetrock, spackling, painting and electrical work.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 24, 2017)

drabina said:


> To fix 10 lights like that with no access from the attic would probably cost a lot more than getting a replacement inserts for $50. I am also not up to the task to deal with sheetrock, spackling, painting and electrical work.



Repairs are made from the finished side, 1 sheet of drywall 1 bucket of filler and a roll of of tape. $50 dollars and a learning curve.


----------



## drabina (Apr 24, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Repairs are made from the finished side, 1 sheet of drywall 1 bucket of filler and a roll of of tape. $50 dollars and a learning curve.



Considering my spackling skills (or lack of them) I would be better off just keeping the old insert trims that my wife hates.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 24, 2017)

drabina said:


> Considering my spackling skills (or lack of them) I would be better off just keeping the old insert trims that my wife hates.



Fair enough


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 24, 2017)

drabina said:


> Those look good but at $50 a bit steep as I need 10 of those. Will keep looking thru this site. Maybe I am going to find cheaper ones with bigger diameter.



Yep, it's the gimbal configuration that adds to the costs, and unfortunately, most of the other trims and complete replacement fixtures measure 7.5".


----------



## Voldo (May 18, 2017)

drabina said:


> I have older (late 80s?) recessed lights in the kitchen with the regular bulb and snap on trim. I would like to replace those with LED retrofit lights but it looks like all available sets are not wide enough to cover the "lip" of the casing. It looks bad to have one ring on top of another with the casing sticking out. Isn't there a way to cover those? I literally tried all available lights in Home Depot and Lowes. None of them have diameter that will cover old casings.



try Covalin LED retrofit they have 4"and 6"diameter


----------

